
The AI boss that deploys Hong Kong's subway engineers - tim333
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329764.000-the-ai-boss-that-deploys-hong-kongs-subway-engineers.html#.U7k-F41dVuA
======
frostmatthew
Existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7992629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7992629)

